# Do your ride every day?



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm 68 y/o and have been road and MTBing most of my life. As I get older I find I need a day off between rides. I'm in AZ for a few months and find I'm MTBing more miles each ride because of the great flow here vs Mass. Usually 10-12 miles but in AZ I'm riding 15-18 miles. Between the exposure and ride time, I need a day to recover. How about others my age. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

In the same boat. Used to do 100 mile races but my last was 6 years ago at age 58. I found I could not recover enough to train up to such brutal events. And it's gotten a lot worse in the past couple years. Damn... didn't think it was going to go like this. 

I shouldn't sound so discouraged. I'm enjoying retirement and I do still ride a lot, typically 3 times a week. Last year I gained 1000' per day (got 372,000' elevation gain in '16) so I really can't complain. But let's be honest, we measure ourselves against the best we ever were. It's human. It's humbling. I need plenty of recovery time these days, but still grateful to be on the bike.

--sParty


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Del - wrong thread


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't ride every day, however I do ride all year. I do 2 rides a week, and sometimes 3 in the warmer months. I do Crossfit (6 days per wk) and I run (approx 70 km /month). I started crossfit 3 years ago I gain strength for dh and mtb and started running last year to improve my cardio/ aerobic endurance. 

I find that with cross training, each activity helps the others.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Ride year long but mostly during the weekend, is hard for me to squeeze a ride after work but when the days get longer try to get a ride or two during weekdays.

Biking is the only exercise I do other than walking the dog twice a day and working around the house.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

thecanoe said:


> I'm 68 y/o and have been road and MTBing most of my life. As I get older I find I need a day off between rides. I'm in AZ for a few months and find I'm MTBing more miles each ride because of the great flow here vs Mass. Usually 10-12 miles but in AZ I'm riding 15-18 miles. Between the exposure and ride time, I need a day to recover. How about others my age.


Yup. The recovery time needed (increased) beginning around age 40. It's normal - and needed.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> In the same boat. But let's be honest, we measure ourselves against the best we ever were. It's human. It's humbling. I need plenty of recovery time these days, but still grateful to be on the bike.
> 
> --sParty


My new quote is " The older I get, the faster I was".
And yes, still thankful for what I CAN do, and don't dwell on what I CAN'T do.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

thecanoe:
good on your snowbird routine in AZ!
I think your doing good taking a day off.
I'm 53 and fit, but during "season" (there definitely is an offseason here in Boise) I need a day off after a harder or longer ride - I can feel the lactic acid buildup and general tiredness. A good, intensive stretching routine as well as some light spinning helps rid it, as well as good hydration and nutrition - but yes, definitely need day off.


----------



## loug (Mar 24, 2017)

Trying to ride everyday. Too much vegetating on the couch for this 62 year old.


----------



## cobraboy69 (Dec 20, 2016)

I try to ride every second day at least along with weight training and cardio workout 3 times a week. Just had the FatBike out today,at 59 years old I feel better than I did at 40. Keep riding everyone!


----------



## JPHI (Mar 23, 2017)

I ride 3 times a week. Longer ride with the Wednesday Night Ride crew, a shorter ride on Friday and a Longer one Sunday morning. If I end up missing a day due to rain, I try and make it up during the week. Rides are around 10 miles with around 1600 to 2000 ft in elevation.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

At 58 (and a heart attack at 57) I still either ride or windsurf every day. I never did epic rides or marathon like events: I typically do 1-1.5 hours bike, 2-2.5 windsurf, and occasionally 2.5-3 hours bike rides. No real need yet to have recovery days under this regimen, but I am sure it is going to happen sooner or later.

However I have slowed down quite a lot (especially after the heart attack), statins are taking a tool when it comes to muscle pains, and I am not sure that my conditioning is back to where it could go, say, two-ten years ago.

In a nutshell: I am getting old


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

Really the only difference between age 25 doing endless consecutive days of intense exercise and age 60 and taking a day off is the better judgement that comes with age. Your body needs rest once in a while, and your mind needs variety.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

sapva said:


> Really the only difference between age 25 doing endless consecutive days of intense exercise and age 60 and taking a day off is the better judgement that comes with age. Your body needs rest once in a while, and your mind needs variety.


A bit delusional? There is much difference between what you can do at 25 and what you can do at 65!


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

Delusional is a bit strong. 

It's not about what you can do, but what you should do. If I could retroactively combine my 25 year old capacity for exercise with my present day common sense, I would have been a hell of a lot stronger back then.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*60 yr. old diabetic*


I try to ride every day or at least ride the trainer for a minimum of an hour. 
Mole


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

60-90 minute ride, three times per week. I need a recovery day in between.


----------



## Kootbiker (Feb 2, 2016)

If it's not snowing or raining/cold.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

The last time I rode every day I was riding days consecutively.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm a newb trying to get in biking shape. 57 and have been riding 16 miles 3 days a week. I need time to recuperate as well.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

52 here....best recovery time for me is a much shorter and easier spin on the road bike. 30-45min in zone 1. Keeps the blood moving for recovery.


----------



## gratefulron (Sep 20, 2016)

It really hit me a couple weeks ago while riding the Bear Creek and Pinhoti Trails, especially with all the fire/gravel road climbing. We were riding in the morning and after lunch and by the third day my legs were really toast! I had to bail from the ride on the afternoon of the last day and was just tired all week, unfortunately. I have been to the gym for some cardio and strength workouts but this afternoon will be the first time back on my bike in two weeks! i really hate taking that much time between rides but between the effort i put forth that weekend and the work and life crap that has come my way (side note: allways seem to pay for extended time off from work by work problems expanding exponentially while i am away...). I havae found that the foam roller and stretching really help me get loose and feeling better again. i am a firm beleiver in "a body in motion tends to stay in motion", now if i could just improve my follow-through on that belief!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't ride every day. I also like to travel, hike, WW kayak, get in some easy rock climbing with my son and for another 128 days, 13 hours and 5 minutes (when I turn 65) I occasionally show up for the best part-time job in the world (airline pilot).


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm 56 and ride 5 days a week, each about 20 miles on typical New England trails (rocks and roots) and need the days off to let my body rest - my issue is not fitness, but the aches and pains in the joints.

I ride with guys my age and older (oldest is 72) and pretty much all have some issue or another. 

Comes with age.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

This thread is depressing! :0( 

I'm fifty and spring until the evenings get dark I ride more or less every day. As yet, I have not noticed a drop-off in my stamina but listening to you old goats, I reckon I'm about to....


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

Looking forward to riding every day. Right now it's about 2 days a week- 3 days on a good week. Rarely ride back to back but do notice it's a little harder that second day. Fifty four years old.

Something about riding a bike makes one feel they are still in their youth. Guess because growing up we didn't have the internet & video games.


----------

